# excessive DEWA bills in Jumeirah Park



## Griny25 (Oct 1, 2014)

I wonder if anyone can advise if average DEWA bills of 5000-7000AED per month are normal for 4 bed legacy villa in Jumeirah Park? The highest cost seems to be coming from electricity (2000-3000aed per month alone!) and it makes no sense if compared to our old Jumeirah Islands bills that were less than half.
I tried to compare our bills with friends in ranches, etc, and Jumeirah park electricity seems to be 4 times higher for some reason.
We are extremely cautions how we use electricity (never even switched on pool chiller or heater since moving in 18 months ago), keep the aircon turned off as often as possible, kids share one bedroom so one bedroom not even in use...

My husband has visited DEWA on few occassions before and they keep telling us it is all normal...
Any advice here would be helpful. Tks!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have 2 ex-neighbours who are now living in Jumeirah Park and their DEWA bills are about the same.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Griny25 said:


> I wonder if anyone can advise if average DEWA bills of 5000-7000AED per month are normal for 4 bed legacy villa in Jumeirah Park? The highest cost seems to be coming from electricity (2000-3000aed per month alone!) and it makes no sense if compared to our old Jumeirah Islands bills that were less than half.
> I tried to compare our bills with friends in ranches, etc, and Jumeirah park electricity seems to be 4 times higher for some reason.
> We are extremely cautions how we use electricity (never even switched on pool chiller or heater since moving in 18 months ago), keep the aircon turned off as often as possible, kids share one bedroom so one bedroom not even in use...
> 
> ...


If the elec is 3000aed for a 4 bedroom, than that seems reasonable to me. Our 5 bedroom villa in Jumeirah 1, takes 4500aed electricity during the summer months to keep it 24c. Water is usually arround 300aed, rest is tax...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What do you mean "tax". There are no taxes in Dubai


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> What do you mean "tax". There are no taxes in Dubai


correct. no official taxes but a sh! [email protected] of fees with the same effect. 

i guess the tax meant is the municipality fee


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

ElCalvo said:


> correct. no official taxes but a sh! [email protected] of fees with the same effect.
> 
> i guess the tax meant is the municipality fee


correct....


----------

